# Vivid Gains



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Been training on and off for a few years now with the odd ph cycle thrown in here and there but only been taking it seriously over the last 8 months. Started a bulking cycle last October with 800mg Feurza T400 for 12 weeks, then a few months later started cutting which lead up to my most recent pic which was taken last week on the right. During the last two months of the cut i also started 400mg Feurza T400 and 100mg Zydex Pro-Rip, very pleased with the results, leaned up nicely and strength still creeped up nicely.

Now my holidays passed I'm jumping into another 8 week bulk however this time with 600mg Feurza T400 and 450mg Feurza Deca and got some Zydex D-Bol to throw in for the last 4 weeks. Will be running HCG throughout at 1000iu and 10mg Aromasin ED. Aim is to pack on some lean mass!



Stats:

5'10"

185lbs

15.5in Arms

Typical days diet will be:

8am

5XL Eggs

100g Salmon

Wholemeal Bagel

300ml Milk

1 Multi, 2g Fish oils

*950 Cals*

11am

Supreme Bar

1/2 tub of pineapple cottage cheese

1 Wholemeal Pumpkin Crisp Bread

*650 Cals*

2pm (Varies)

Chicken / Tuna / Steak / Salmon / Eggs

Sweet potatoes / Pasta / Rice

Veg source

*800 Cals*

5pm

Same as 11am or another meal / protein bars etc.

*650 Cals*

8pm

Same as 2pm

*800 Cals*

11pm

60g Casein

400ml Milk

2g Fish oils and 1.5g ZMA for sleep purposes

*400 Cals*

Total will be around *4250 cals*. Meals vary each day but cals will be consistent, protein high and always from clean sources.

I can happily munch through 5k+ clean cals (used to be chubby) so do struggle with eating so little but i really want to limit fat gains. Will adjust the diet weekly, aim is to put on around 2lbs a week along with keeping close attention to the mirror. Diets always clean, prefer to cook up one of my meals rather than munching through your standard take-away, slab of chocolate etc.

Will post up my new routine shortly.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Chest and tri today. Changing routine next week so did my usual.

Bench 100kg 4x6

Chest dips BW + 40kg 3 x 12

Cable flys 22.5kg each side 3 x 8

Skull Crushers 30kg + EZ Bar 3 x 8

Tri pull down 45kg 3 x 6 plus 1 x 35kg drop set

This was my first chest session since changing my diet, stopping the Pro-Rip, upping Test from 400mg to 600mg and adding Deca at 450mg. Bit surprised to see my strength down after carbing up and running an additional 1k cals, makes me want to jump back on the orals... Will wait 4-5 weeks then throw d-bol in to the mix, will be my first time so be interested in seeing how it compares to PH's.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Back/Bi today.

Had to mix it up due to the barbell hogger.

Pull Ups BW + 20kg 3x6

Neutral Grip Chin Ups BW 3x8

Row machine (due to waiting around, usually do barbell rows) 75kg 3x8

EZ Bar Curls 40kg + Bar 3x8

Hammer Curls 20kg 3x8

Deadlifts 150kg 8/7/7 (First time deadlifting since being injured, be interesting to see how i progress)

Diet same as usual, 2 days since changing diet and weighing the same so if no change tomorrow i'll bump the cals up. Mainly interested in finding my maintenance.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

No weight gain as expected, only been 3 days but feel comfortable that this is now my maintenance. Modified my diet above and increased cals by 400. Will bump up again at the end of the week if no change.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

1 week in, still no weight change, only been 3 days since upping from 3.2k to 3.6k cals so will wait a few more days and if no change then i'll up the cals. Kind of hoping so as i've still got a pretty good appetite so wouldn't mind munching down a few more.

HCG jab didn't go down too well, must of injected into a vein somehow, immediate hot flush, ringing ears etc... Luckily subsided after 5-10 mins, not pleasant.

Shoulders yesterday

Standing mil 70kg 3x8

Shrugs 180kg 3x15

Lat raises 18kg 3x12 then immediately after last set, 14kg drop set and 45kg standing mil to failure.

Then calf raises and crunches


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Planned routine, commencing tomorrow.

Mon - Chest (BB Flat Bench, Chest Dips, DB Incline, Cable Flys)

Tue - Off

Wed - Back (Pull ups, Bent Over Rows, T Bars, Deadlifts)

Thu - Off

Fri - Arms (Chin ups, Close grip bench, EZ Bar curls, Skull crushers, Abs)

Sat - Shoulders (Standing Mil, DB Lat Raise, DB Rear Lat Raise, Shrugs, Calfs)

Sun - Off

I know, no legs day... Suffering from a bad knee, squatted 180kg before so there not lacking too badly, will reintroduce once 100%.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

2lb's up so holding fire on 3.6k cals, will weigh in again next Monday and adjust from there.

Strength's still marginally down since stopping the var and win, hopefully see some gains now I've got my cals dialled in.

New routine commenced today. Chest.

Bb flat bench 100kg 5x6

Chest dips (widest setting) BW + 40kg 3x11

Smith incline 60kg 3x6 + 1 drop set 40kg

Cable flys 24kg 3x8


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Vivid said:


> Been training on and off for a few years now with the odd ph cycle thrown in here and there but only been taking it seriously over the last 8 months. Started a bulking cycle last October with 800mg Feurza T400 for 12 weeks, then a few months later started cutting which lead up to my most recent pic which was taken last week on the right. During the last two months of the cut i also started 400mg Feurza T400 and 100mg Zydex Pro-Rip, very pleased with the results, leaned up nicely and strength still creeped up nicely.
> 
> Now my holidays passed I'm jumping into another 8 week bulk however this time with 600mg Feurza T400 and 450mg Feurza Deca and got some Zydex D-Bol to throw in for the last 4 weeks. Will be running HCG throughout at 1000iu and 10mg Aromasin ED. Aim is to pack on some lean mass!
> 
> ...


How long between the pics mate?


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

DutchTony said:


> How long between the pics mate?


Around 9 months mate, currently mid way into my second cycle since the first.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

That is a good transformation. Well done mate


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Vivid said:


> Around 9 months mate, currently mid way into my second cycle since the first.


Excellent stuff mate. Well done :thumb:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Vivid said:


> Around 9 months mate, currently mid way into my second cycle since the first.


Looking good mate, whats the difference in weight if any?? What you lost in fat looks like you gained in muscle!


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Ben_Dover said:


> Looking good mate, whats the difference in weight if any?? What you lost in fat looks like you gained in muscle!


Cheers mate, actually weigh more in the second. 12st 3lb on the left and 13st dead on the right.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Back today.

Pull Ups BW + 20kg 4x6 plus 1 x BW drop set.

Bent Over Rows 110kg 3x10

Narrow grip seated row 75kg 3x8

Deadlift 150kg 3x8

Sweated my bag off today. Hoping Deadlifts keep creeping up, was deadlifting 180kg for 3x6 last year... Only recently started back up again, hoping muscle memory might assist me as well as a bit of pain, be nice to hit those figures again come the end of the bulk in 11 weeks time. Still looking lean, not quite the bloated mess i was expecting.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Shoulders

Standing Mil 75kg 4x6 plus 1 x 60kg drop set

Shrugs 180kg 3x20

DB Lat Raise 18kg 3x12

DB Rear Lat Raise 14kg 3x15

Machine calf raises 3x15 to failure plus drop set.

Tempted bump cals to 4k next week, still fairly hungry and weight gains been slower than expected. Just reluctant due to previous attempts resulting in the wrong type of gains.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Arm day

CGBP 100kg 3x8

Chin Ups BW 3x14

EZ Bar Skull Crushers Bar plus 30kg 3x8

EZ Bar Curls Bar plus 40kg 3x8

Then got carried away doing drop sets and cluster sets of both cable rope pull downs and cable rope curls, still doubt i'll feel anything tomorrow.

Crunches

Seem to be stronger at CGBP's than my bench...


----------



## AJ Winnery (Jul 2, 2013)

nice progress pics fella.

Like how you got diet and training set up too, reckon you will see some big gains off what you doing 

CGBP looking really strong!


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Cals bumped to 4k which means its the perfect time to try my new purchases, TPW's pancakes and maple grove's sugar free maple syrup :thumb:

Chest day.

BB Bench 100kg 5x6

Chest Dips BW + 40kg 3x12

Incline DB 30kg 3x7

Cable Flys 21kg 3x8

Decent sess, wasn't feeling fresh from sat's arm day, not used to training tri's separately yet. First attempt at DB Incline, hopefully see some decent progression, hardest part was throwing them up...

One hour till the tossing begins, let the count down commence!


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Back day.

Pull Ups BW + 20kg 4x6 plus 1 x BW Drop Set

Bent Over Rows 110kg 3x12

Deadlifts 160kg 3x6

T-Bar Machine 75kg 3x8 then 65kg and 55kg drop set

First TPW pancake attempt!



Wasn't expecting the fluffy texture, very similar to a proper american pancake. Can taste the milk and egg protein when consumed on its own but easily masked by any flavours. Tried it with both Maple Groves Sugar Free Maple Syrup and Walden Farms Sugar Free Syrup. Syrups are ok, will taste better with something else like ice-cream, a banana etc. Thinking savoury next, maybe ricotta, feta, parmesan, palma ham and a poached egg :thumbup1:


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Shoulders

Standing Mil 75kg 3x7

Shrugs 170kg 3 x 20 (Pause at top)

DB Lat Raises 18kg 3x12

DB Rear Lat Raises 16kg 3x14

Calf Raises 3xFailure plus 1 x drop set.

Strengths back up, similar to last week of Var, looking forward to 3 weeks time when i get to throw D-Bol into the mix!


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Arms day!!

CGBP 100kg 3x7 (could have got more with a spotter)

Chin Ups BW + 15kg 3x8

EZ Skull Crushers Bar + 30kg 3x9

EZ Curls Bar + 40kg 3x8

Cable pull downs 1 x 44, then 39, 34 drop set

Hammer Curls 1 x 24kg, then 20, 16 drop set

Would have also done some crunches if I wasn't dripping wet, didn't fancy the embarrassment of the wet sign making an appearance. Feeling pretty good now, strengths on the increase, up 7lbs, hoping more water than fat... Am dropping milk from my last shake, taking my cals down to 3.8k, should hopefully limit excess fat gains. Just ran out of 10mg Aromasin which I was running ED, got Zydex's which is 25mg so gonna switch to EOD, increased dosage so might be enough to reduce what I hope is water weight.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Chest day!

BB Bench Press 100kg 3x7 then managed another set of 8. Near PB!

Chest Dips (Widest setting) BW + 45kg 3x10

Smith Incline 60kg 3x8 plus 40kg drop set

Machine Flys 3x6 then finally managed to get on the cable for a few drop sets

Good sess up until the point the gym was suddenly rammed, had to settle with using the smithy and fly machine. Getting crazy sweats, luckily the gym has a pool so it probs just looks like i'm supersetting chest with a few lengths, either that or i'm one sweaty bastard.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Back

Pull Ups BW + 15kg 4x6 plus BW drop set

BOR 110kg 3x12

Deadlifts 160kg 4x6

T-Bar Machine 75kg 3x8 plus drop set

Deca's starting to come through, still looking pretty lean, maybe a bit bloated in the face but seems day dependent. Currently weighing in at 13st 7lb now, cals will be staying at 3.8k for a few weeks until i throw 50mg of Zydex's D-Bol into the mix then will bump to 4k, maybe more dependent on weight gain.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Shoulders yesterday.

Standing Military Press 80kg 4x5 plus 1 x 60kg drop set

DB Lat Raises 18kg 3x14

Rear DB Lat Raises 18kg 3x12

Calf Raises 3 x Failure plus 1 x drop set

Left my straps so had to sack off the shrugs. Could squeegee my arm from all the sweat, never had it as bad as this before, must be the Deca.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Saturday arms.

CGBP 100kg 3x8

EZ Bar Curls Bar + 40kg 3x9

Skull Crushers EZ Bar + 30kg 3x9

Hammer Curls 20kg 3x12

Cable rope pull down 48kg 1xFailure plus drop set

Cable EZ Bar Standing Curls 36kg 1xFailure plus drop set

Today chest.

PB Bench 100kg 4x8 No Spotter

Chest Dips BW + 50kg 3x9

Incline Smith 60kg 3x7

Cable flys 24kg 3x8

Good sess, felt pretty pumped and hit a new Bench PB! Only 4 weeks in, let the fun commence!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Vivid said:


> Saturday arms.
> 
> CGBP 100kg 3x8
> 
> ...


Well done with the pb mate :thumb:


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Been busy sweating my bag off over the last few days so haven't been able to post. Few updates.

Shoulders

Calfs 3x12 plus drop set

Standing Mil 80kg 3x6 plus 60kg drop set

Shrugs 150kg 3x20

DB Lat Raises 20kg 3x12

DB Rear Lat Raises 20kg 3x10

Arms

CGBP 100kg 3x9 PB No spotter

Chin Ups BW + 20kg 3x7 plus BW drop set

EZ Skull Crushers Bar + 30kg 3x10

EZ Standing Curls Bar + 40kg 3x8

Cable rope pull downs 3 drop sets

Hammer Curls 3 drop sets

Nice little PB on CGBP, gains coming along nicely, now up to 13st 10lb. No visible fat gains, if there are then most likely water anyway.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

How's the leg injury coming along? My injury has been affecting my entire groin area, not nice. Still been able to train legs though with a few alternatives, but can't go balls to walls.

I know ultimately I'm going to have to drop legs like you for a while to let it fully heal.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Cronus said:


> How's the leg injury coming along? My injury has been affecting my entire groin area, not nice. Still been able to train legs though with a few alternatives, but can't go balls to walls.
> 
> I know ultimately I'm going to have to drop legs like you for a while to let it fully heal.


Still sketchy tbh, been running glucosamine and cissus and i know deca can help with joints etc but its still no where near 100%. Should probably lay off the deadlifts too but fk it, don't mind hampering recovery if all it means is that i won't be squatting anytime soon, legs have always been my strongest body part. Was squatting 180kg and deadlifting 210kg before i could bench 100kg. Plus squatting in this heat... :whistling:


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Chest day.

Bench 100kg 3x9 No Spotter (PB)

Flys 23kg 3x12

Chest Dips BW+35kg 3x10

Incline DB 26kg 3x10


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Back

Pull Ups 3x8 BW + 10kg plus BW drop set

Machine T-Bar Rows 75kg 3x10

Bent Over Rows 110kg 3x12

Deadlifts 150kg 3x8

Still sweating like a fat chick in a cake shop, could squeegee the water off me. Weights dropped to 13st 7lb, bumped cals too 4250 and 4500 on workout days, should be enough to get the scales shifting in the right direction. Got two tubs of Zydex Dianabol ready for Monday, will run those at 50mg a day for 6 weeks right up until the end of the cycle.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Arms day today, missed shoulders yesterday so chucked in a few sets of standing mil at the end.

CGBP 100kg 9/9/10 No spot

EZ Curls Bar + 40kg 3x9

EZ Skulls Bar + 35kg 3x8

Hammers 20kg 3x10

Standing Mil 60kg 3x12

Strengths still creeping up, hoping weight does too after the recent bump. Still at 13st 7lb, 7lbs up, slightly disappointed, was too cautious with the cals, least i'm still lean though, usually have my fat pack by now. 2 days left till D-Bol! Would have thought it was Christmas i'm that excited, love orals!


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

First d-bol dropped! Feels good.

Chest.

Chest Dips BW+50kg 3x12

Incline BB Bench 70kg 3x7 (Not used to incline, really need to keep this in)

Cable Flys 23kg 3x8

Dead BB Flat Bench 80kg 3x12 (weight de-loaded on pins at bottom of each rep)


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Shoulders

Standing Mil 81kg 3x6 plus 60kg Drop set

DB Lat Raises 20kg 3x12

Rear DB Lat Raises 20kg 3x12

Seated Calfs 3xFailure

Had to sack off shrugs, no BB... Weighed in at 13st 10lb, up 3lb since starting the D-Bol. Def increase in body temp, thank fk its cooled down. Excited for bench day, pretty much the only exercise i can clearly gauge strength gains etc.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Arms

CGBP 100kg 3x8 No Spot

EZ Curls Bar + 40kg 3x9

EZ Skulls Bar + 30kg 3x10

Hammers 17.5kg 3x12 Strict form

Cable rope pull downs 80kg 3x10

Cable vbar curls 55kg 3x10

Not used to training early on, lacked energy and nearly heaved a few times. Still managed to get a decent sess out, much prefer training in the afternoon. Arms felt like they were gonna explode, can tell the D-Bol's kicked in. Look much fuller too. Bench tomorrow so will see what my strengths like.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Chest

Bench 110kg 4x6 No Spot PB

Chest Dips BW + 40kg 3x10

Cable Flys 23kg 3x8

DB Incline 28kg 3x10

D-Bols working its magic, another bench PB! Another lb up too and appetites increased although feeling more lethargic. Exciting 5 weeks ahead.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Shoulders

Standing Mil 80kg 4x6

Shrugs 170kg 3x20

DB Lat Raises 18kg 3x12

DB Rear Lat Raises 18kg 3x12

Calfs 3xFailure plus 1 x drop set

Increasing cals tomorrow so i can yield as much gains as possible from the D-Bol, aims to finish up a little over 14st.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

Very impressive

Decent log you have going!


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Chest

Bench 110kg 4x6 No Spot

Chest Dips BW + 45kg 3x10

Cable flyes 23kg 3x9

Incline DB 28kg 3x10

14st barrier broken!  First time since I was a chubby kid, feels good! 2 weeks into dbol, only 4 weeks left, not sure if I've got the guts to come off so may end up cruising.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

14st 1lb :thumb:

Shoulders

Standing Mil 80kg 7/6/6 then 60kg drop set

Shrugs 160kg 3x15 (1 second pauses at top)

Lat Raises 20kg 3x12

Rear Lat Raises 20kg 3x12

D-Bols well and truly kicked in, underestimated the sheer pain of the old back pump, left early skipping calfs then ended up having to pull over in a layby till the pain subsided. Also seems to have improved my sweating capacity. Making good progress though, feel fuller, weights up 4-5lbs in two weeks and on route to that majestic 140kg bench!


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

Very impressive mate !


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Chest day

PB Bench 120kg 3x5 plus 1 drop set of 100kg, managed 8

Chest Dips BW + 45kg 3x10

DB Incline 30kg 3x10

Cable flys 23kg 3x10 plus drop set

Boom new bench PB! Been making sick gains over the last few weeks. Cals are now at 4.5k, all clean and my morning weigh in came in at 14st 3lb, which is a goal reached :thumbup1: Only 2 weeks left now to hit that 140kg bench, most 1rm calculators are coming in at a few kg less so will be a push at best...


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Been busy over the last week so lacked time to post. No changes to diet or training, only issue is that i've been lacking solid protein foods and opting for quicker easier meals, protein bars, shakes etc. Cals and macros have been consistent. Again, no cheats, last one was a curry a few months back and before that an ostrich and buffalo burger at body power, really have no interest whatsoever... Now weighing in at 14st 4lb, increased ai though so may have put on more which has been offset by the reduced water weight. D-Bol pumps have become a bit of a nightmare, definitely stocking up on taurine next time.

Only half a week left... Will post up before/after photos and bench gains, haven't been keeping tabs on deadlifts and haven't squatted so bench is the only accurate gauge i can use. Will also go for the 140kg bench over the weekend, would prefer to leave it till mid next week as only just trained chest yesterday but its the only time i can have a proper spotter who doesn't try supersetting with rows. Also made the decision to cruise for 60 days at 250mg of pharma test e every 10 days, changing routine to 3 days a week, back/bi, chest/tri and shoulders/legs, keeping diet the same and hoping to maintain before packing on some more mass over winter.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Going to run d-bol for another week at the same dose, last jab was last Sunday which means it won't be till after next Sunday (first cruise jab) till my levels drop to around my cruise dose. Prefer to go straight from blast to cruise instead of wasting a week. Had a sudden surge on the scales, up 3lb in 3 days, now 14st 7lb. Reconsidering not changing my diet for the cruise, think i'll drop cals to 4k, any gains will likely be fat so aims to maintain weight for the 8 weeks, not gain. I'll post the 12 week results pic up tomorrow.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Switched up routine this week so todays now Chest/Tri, back/bi will be on wed and shoulders/legs friday.

Bench 120kg 4x6 No Spot BOOM PB!

Chest Dips BW + 26kg 3x15

DB Incline 34kg 3x9

Cable Flys 23kg 1x10 + 18kg 1xFailure

Tri Rope Pulldowns 40kg 3x8

Close Grip Bench 80kg 3x8

EZ Bar Skulls Bar + 25kg 3x10

Sick session, expect DOMS will be making an appearance tomorrow.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Vivid said:


> Been training on and off for a few years now with the odd ph cycle thrown in here and there but only been taking it seriously over the last 8 months. Started a bulking cycle last October with 800mg Feurza T400 for 12 weeks, then a few months later started cutting which lead up to my most recent pic which was taken last week on the right. During the last two months of the cut i also started 400mg Feurza T400 and 100mg Zydex Pro-Rip, very pleased with the results, leaned up nicely and strength still creeped up nicely.
> 
> Now my holidays passed I'm jumping into another 8 week bulk however this time with 600mg Feurza T400 and 450mg Feurza Deca and got some Zydex D-Bol to throw in for the last 4 weeks. Will be running HCG throughout at 1000iu and 10mg Aromasin ED. Aim is to pack on some lean mass!
> 
> ...


who took the picture in the first picture?


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> who took the picture in the first picture?


Think he goes by the name Purple Aki, he offered to take some topless photos in exchange for touching my muscles :whistling:

Not sure, think it was my ex. Why you ask? Good composition?


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

12 Week Cycle results

Weight

13st - 14st 7lb

Arms

15.5in - 16.5in

BF%

Up 

Bench

100kg 4x6 - 120kg 4x6 (both no spot)



Been a great cycle, made plenty of gains and now the strongest and heaviest i've ever been. Gonna leave it another week (2.5 weeks total) till i start jabbing my cruise dose, 250mg of pharma test e every 10 days, aims to maintain weight along with starting cardio to get my fitness up to par for my next blast.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Boom! New Bench PB, 140kg for 2 reps! :thumb:

Thought i'd end the D-Bol on a high! Test and deca levels should now be hovering at cruise dose, ready for my first pharma jab on wednesday, see how this **** compares!


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello mate we'll done great gains. I'm doing feurza t400 purolabs deca 250 and zydex dbol as we'll on my first week hope to get same gains as you mate


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

rambo18 said:


> Hello mate we'll done great gains. I'm doing feurza t400 purolabs deca 250 and zydex dbol as we'll on my first week hope to get same gains as you mate


How you getting on mate?

Just finished my 7 week cruise and now got myself another tub of D-Bol but this time just going for test at 750mg a week instead of test and deca. Would throw it in again but i'm going for a bit of a recomp, 6 weeks bulking with D-Bol then an 8 week cut starting with just test at 750mg and then adding in mast for the last 6 weeks. Done similar to this before and had great results although my timings always a bit ****, was shredded at Christmas with veins down my abs then come summer i looked like the michelin man haha.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

How did you find running mast mate?

Also you found your hair okay while blast and cruising?


----------

